

Learning a single-variable polynomial, or the power of adaptive queries - signa11
http://jeremykun.com/2014/11/18/learning-a-single-variable-polynomial-or-the-power-of-adaptive-queries/

======
diego898
great read, surprising result! Id be interested to see what happens when
coefficients are in the reals

